# Rough and Tumble show next week



## cheepo45 (Aug 11, 2012)

Anybody going to the Thresherman's Reunion next week?
I will be there on Saturday, weather permitting. If there is room, I will set up my display in the model building. It's always a great show.
                            cheepo45


----------



## Allen (Aug 11, 2012)

Have fun! I wish we had the money to go.

I was a vendor there for about a decade.


----------



## dsquire (Aug 11, 2012)

cheepo45 said:


> Anybody going to the Thresherman's Reunion next week?
> I will be there on Saturday, weather permitting. If there is room, I will set up my display in the model building. It's always a great show.
> cheepo45



cheepo45

It might be a good idea if you could post the location of the Thresherman's Reunion. There may be people that would be interested if they knew where it was.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## cheepo45 (Aug 11, 2012)

Sorry, everyone. Sometimes I forget that we are a worldwide fraternity.
 The Rough and Tumble Museum is in Kinsers, Pa. It's about 10 miles from Lancaster, Pa in Pennsylvania Dutch country-beautiful area! It's a great place with steam tractors, steam engines, large and small gas engines, and great food. The threshermans reunion is their biggest show of the year. It runs from Thursday to Saturday (August 16th to 18th)


----------



## dsquire (Aug 11, 2012)

cheepo45

Thanks for the update. I am sure that it will be a fantastic show. I just wish that conditions were different and I was able to travel to it. Perhaps you will keep your camera handy and bless us with some photo's after the show is over for another year.

Cheers 

Don


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 12, 2012)

Rough and Tumble
4977 Lincoln Highway East
Kinzers, PA 17535
the show is 15-18 Aug

it is on Rt 30 between Gap and Lancaster PA


----------



## Allen (Aug 12, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> Rough and Tumble
> 4977 Lincoln Highway East
> Kinzers, PA 17535
> the show is 15-18 Aug
> ...




Allow PLENTY of time to get there. Rte 30 is notorious for being.... congested... in this area. Practice patience, and maybe bring an extra bottle of water.....And remember to smile and wave as the Amish kids and oldsters pass you on their bicycles and scooters (yes it happens, especially during peak hours)

The show also usually coincides with the AARP Weekend in Lancaster. So if you'll need a room, don't expect to find one at the last minute. (Unless you find the idea of driving around for 3 hours, and getting a "deal" on a $75 room at the "discount" price of $250 cash only FUN.)


----------



## mgbrv8 (Aug 12, 2012)

Any pictures? whats the turnout is it anything Like cabin fever?


----------



## PointFive (Aug 12, 2012)

The turnout includes lots of non-engineering regular people, even some Amish who arrive in their horsedrawn wagons. The Amish seem to have an interest in "old" technology. I have been going to R&T for about 15 years and I don't recall a year when the turnout was low.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 12, 2012)

Lots of full sized traction engines






The shay that gives rides around the complex




There is a model shed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




[/IMG] where people set up displays.
there is a large collection of stationary steam engines and a separate building with Antique IC engines and Ericsson riders etc. 
R & T boasts the larges running collection of antique engines on the east coast. 
The Smithsonian collection is larger but they do not run the engines and many are not on public display. 
R & T also has a small auto haus auto museum with IIRC about 20- 24 cars . people also bring antique cars for the parade of power and those cars are displayed in another barn. 

The summer show at R & T is very well attended. It is much different from cabin Fever. CF is an indoor model show. R & T has many buildings but smaller buildings than the CF venue. and there are lots of full sized engines both owned by the museum and transported in by exhibitors. The exhibitors are often farmers that own there own 18 wheel flatbed rig for transporting the tractors. and engines. 
There are a fair amount of models to see but it is not the focus like CF. 
Also there is a large flea market and lots of vendors. Vendor types a bit wider than CF antiques blacksmiths tools tractor tires leather belts (the kind you wear). New tools .  Old tools typical flea market stuff. IMHO the selection and prices are a step up from most average flea markets you see today. Not as much Chines junk and run of the mill consumer stuff. . 
Hope this helps. 
Tin


----------



## cheepo45 (Aug 12, 2012)

Thanks, Tin for your great description-much better than mine!
Here are some pics of the large engines.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 12, 2012)

PointFive thanks for chiming in. how about an intro. Have we met at  R & T ?
I have been set up in the model shed.
Probably will be again lathe in the week. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 17, 2012)

R & T Annual Thresshermans reunion  is here and almost gone. One day left to join the fun.
Tin


----------



## Jeff-in-PA (Aug 17, 2012)

Tin Falcon said:


> R & T Annual Thresshermans reunion is here and almost gone. One day left to join the fun.
> Tin


 
Here's a few of the pictures I took today when helping out in the engine building.

4 hp Otto which originally was run on "city gas" ( created by heating coal and capturing the gas which cooks off ) but now runs on hydrogen.

Click pics for full size


 

 

 



5 Hp New Era ( propane fired )


----------



## Tin Falcon (Aug 19, 2012)

The Threshermens' Reuinion 2012 in now history. for those of you in the north east there is another show just two months away. The R & T Time of harvest Show Oct 12-13. cool autumn breezes the smell of fresh apple butter cooking over an open fire in a large copper kettle. Hand cranked corn threshing and corn meal grinding. peddle power tractor pulls for the kids as well as many of the regular R & T sights and sounds.Like the chug of steam engines the smell of burning coal and the ringing of the anvil from the smithy. 

These shows offer great opportunities to meet people. Tony from Nation builders book is on hand  and you get to talk to  people like George Lurhrs, Pete Renzeti Don Sandler.As well as many less well known but knowledgeable folks.   

George does amazing work. he has sold models to museums. he is a member of the Internet craftsmanship museum.He specialized in tiny but amazing engines. 
Pete is not as well know in the model engine community but he is amazing in his own way. He worked as a blacksmith for many years at the famous Yellin works in Philadelphia and has done some high profile historical restoration reproduction work. he loves and collects old engines and technology.He has also done model scale Black Smithing tools and forgings.  
Dons work speaks for itself. Most of his engines are done from castings. he is the chair of the Model committee at  R & T.His work is museum quality. Don son bob is now getting involved in the hobby and in displaying engines. 
 And there are usually at least a couple members from here that are at the shows.
Tin 
 .


----------



## cheepo45 (Aug 19, 2012)

Great show! Here is a picture of the model building. I enjoyed talking to everyone.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Sep 21, 2012)

The R & T Time of harvest Show is Oct 12-13. just a few weeks away. cool autumn breezes the smell of fresh apple butter cooking over an open fire in a large copper kettle. Hand cranked corn threshing and corn meal grinding. peddle power tractor pulls for the kids as well as many of the regular R & T sights and sounds.Like the chug of steam engines the smell of burning coal and the ringing of the anvil from the smithy. 
Tin


----------



## V 45 (Sep 22, 2012)

Anyone going in Oct ?? Do they have the model shed opn in Oct ?


----------



## Philjoe5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Hopefully I will be there and yes, the model building will be open for the fall harvest show.

Phil


----------



## Tin Falcon (May 20, 2013)

Time flies the spring steam up  has come and gone the next big show is in August . The Blacksmith days show is 7-8 June. the model shed will be open on the 8th. 
a few pics from ssu.
the first three pics are my humble display. 
the third is a 1/4 scale jeep wileys. Imported body on a lawn mower frame. 
and last but not least a 12 inch to the foot scale case traction engine.

Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jun 2, 2013)

Another chance to visit Rough & Tumble in Kinzers PA. Blacksmith days June 7 & 8 2013 more info here:
http://www.roughandtumble.org/viewreference/43/eventschedules/

The r&T web sight has recently been updated. 

I hope to be there on Saturday that is depending on How hectic work is this week and how many emergencies we have to deal with.  If I am exhausted getting up at 6 am on Saturday not be fun . I want the event to be fun.
the regular models will likely have a few models in the model shed. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 13, 2013)

While some of you (STAN) were trekking to Vermont and meeting up with some the New England members several of the Delaware Valley folk had our models set up in the model shed of the Rough and Tumble engineers museum in beautiful Lancaster County PA.  Even Norm from the NEMES group was down for the show. Apparently Friday was very very quiet do to the rain <Cricket , Cricket> 

In addition to the regular R & T modelers Fred S., Earl A, Scott  aka cheapo 45 and myself were in attendance on Saturday. 

The time of harvest show offers experiences not available at other shows like apple cider making horseradish grinding corn grinding etc. And for a couple bucks take home some cider , apple butter or fresh ground horseradish. 

And of course one can watch the demonstrations at the blacksmith shop amble though the AUTO Huase, Stroll past the steam engines and intently study the IC engines. A recent addition and under development is the line shaft machine shop. They are in the process of installing a Brown and Sharp No 2 mill. 

More info on R &T and future events visit the recently revamped web sight. 

http://www.roughandtumble.org/

Tin


----------



## dreeves (Oct 13, 2013)

Scott, I may come up. Is there air or do I need to bring a compressor?

Dave


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 13, 2013)

next event:
 winter get together in February. 
Tin


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 27, 2014)

Once again the annual thresermens convention at Rough and tumble is near. 

http://www.roughandtumble.org/viewreference/40/eventschedules/
2 1/2 to 3 weeks away. 
this a wed -sat show. 

FYI the line shaft machine shop is open and growing improving every year.

tin


----------



## aonemarine (Jul 27, 2014)

I think Ill have to go to this one!!


----------



## Tin Falcon (Jul 27, 2014)

13 -16 Aug near Lancaster PA .
Tin


----------



## jschoenly (Jul 28, 2014)

I should be there and planning on setting up George's Round Table in his normal spot.  Not sure I'll be there all week, but at least Friday and Saturday I should.

Jared


----------



## cheepo45 (Jul 28, 2014)

I'll be there on Saturday. I hope there will be some room left for my display.
 Looking forward to seeing all my Engine building and Machining friends.
                cheepo45


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 4, 2015)

Time of Harvest show http://www.roughandtumble.org/viewreference/44/eventschedules/






9 -10 october 2015 Kinzer PA . Rt 30 between  Gap and lancaster.. 
Tin


----------



## barnesrickw (Oct 7, 2015)

Looks like a 90 hp Corliss.  Fancy paint job.


----------



## Tin Falcon (Oct 7, 2015)

Lots of photos on there web page for those too far away to attend.
The cooper is restored and running now. they only run that a few minutes at a time really sucks down the propane. 
tin


----------



## cheepo45 (Oct 7, 2015)

I will be there on Saturday. I'm looking forward to seeing all my Model Engine Building Friends before winter sets in.
cheepo45


----------

